# Travel advisory - Australia is full of venomous creatures



## Warrigal (Feb 16, 2017)

Small black spiders with a red slash on the abdomen are definitely some of the deadliest.
So are brown snakes so it is probably a good thing that some of them fall prey to red back spiders while still juveniles.

http://www.huffingtonpost.com.au/2017/02/15/savage-redback-kills-baby-brown-snake/

Thinks, I had better deal with the redback I saw in my fernery yesterday before she lays eggs.
One spray of fly killer is all it takes.


----------



## Susie (Feb 20, 2017)

Lots of rats, too! Scored one dead rat just a few days ago!
Neighbor reported watching rats frolicking along the dividing fence.
Mice not far behind.
Just hate putting out rat poison, but it's the only way!


----------



## Redlo Nosrep (Feb 20, 2017)

*So how do you Aussies learn about all the things out there that want to kill you?*

I'm genuinely curious about what kind of education and training kids growing up in Australia (or new arrivals as adults) get to handle all the dangers you face. Personally, I don't think any kind of preparation could ready me for encountering these:  https://www.buzzfeed.com/simoncrera...s-the-craziest?utm_term=.uivO3mb3Y#.fp3yWE3Wb  Have you ever had any close calls?


----------



## Warrigal (Feb 20, 2017)

Like road safety, it has to be taught.

The first lesson is to read the warning signs and do as they say.
If the sign warns of crocodiles or sharks, don't go in swimming, especially alone.

Lesson number two is never put your finger down a hole in the ground.

Lesson number three is don't tease the wildlife and don't play with spiders and other creepy crawlies.

After that, listen to the locals. They may tease you about savage drop bears but  their other advice is probably reliable.
Remember that the emergency number in OZ is 000 not 911. Put it on speed dial.


----------



## Pappy (Feb 21, 2017)

000 Emergency icon in App Store. Probably good idea to have one as well as speed dial. I have 911 on speed dial here as well as a couple emergency icons.


----------



## Don M. (Feb 21, 2017)

It's not only Australia which has many dangerous species...but much of S.E. Asia.  I remember when I went to Thailand, in the Air Force....one of the first things they did was give us a good lecture on all the poisonous snakes and bugs that might be lurking on the base.  Cobra's and Krait snakes were very common, and we had several guys bitten, and I remember one who died from a Krait that had crawled into his bunk one night.


----------

